# Cost Per head



## meekoct (Sep 12, 2006)

another catering question. How do you know how much to charge per head for passed hor's douvres, as meal 2hours ( 5 types) one beef, one chicken, passed dessert bites, and cheese board ( 6-7 LBS)+fruit display i.e. kiwi, grapes, pomegranates. 
Must you calculate your food costs, and of course labor is a seperate charge 
Help. I say about $20 a head ( southeast US.) + labor 

Suggestions?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

depends on number of guest.....volume lowers the price in most cases
Are you supplying the equipment? linens, table decorations, plates, napkins.....
5 hodos @ $4 each with cheese and fruit.....$20 good ballpark.
That's $1000. before staff, tax, rentals....


----------



## meekoct (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh sorry, there are 50 to start. Yes we are supplying rentals, one table, with linen ( cheese display). Glassware. cocktail napkins and no plates or forks. All bites. the number could increase. The problem is they gave us less than a weeks notice! I hate to turn biz away, so I took the job somewhat to the dismay of my partner.

Staff I am working on, 2 servers, one exec chef, and two prep. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

staff meaning staff working the party.....
you have setup time, breakdown time, etc.
as this is a fundraiser I'm sure they are wanting the return to be high......so think about that as your planning the menu/staff/equipment rental.
Reads like you accepted something you've not done before. Catering is very different from running a restaurant or even on site catering.


----------

